# Supercharger installed



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Magnuson 2300 is installed and dyno tune complete. Picked up car this morning, 521.6 RWHP/476.9 RWTQ about 7psi boost with stock pulley. Poly motor mounts installed for clearance, great fit and nice solid feel. I will post dyno sheet and pics as I have the weekend off. Great exhaust sound, maybe a bit on the edge of legal.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Great numbers. Have you been able to get the grin off you face since yesterday? :rofl:

Larry


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice...

Bill


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

glad to see you finally got it running, what did u end up doing with clutch and fuel pump? did u do any work to the motor?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Tune was strong on car, stock clutch for now, Monster stage two slave cylinder this fall. Voltage booster installed for fuel pump, valve train was ok, maybe a project over the winter. I did have to mod the air box for my Volant intake and order silicone intake hose to complete project to solve hood clearance issue and I even installed short poly motor mounts. TVS 2300 are just big. I will get car out more when it stops raining. I will post pics this weekend. Thanks


----------



## gto_grl1982 (Jun 19, 2011)

that's cool! i would love to put a supercharger on mine! hopefully that is a project for in the near future. i love driving mine...as is and think i would love it even more with a lil more power.


----------



## Firehawk68McLeod (Apr 14, 2012)

What exhaust are you running?


----------

